# does anyone get stretchy CM a week after they ovulated??



## kristen

Hiya,

I have a 32 day cycle and ovulate on CD18, AF comes 28th of every month. i was calculated do ovulate last weds the 14th, i thought i did as had discharge from the beginning of my fertile day (sept 11th)
since then i had had increased CM, nauseus, emotional, very tired, urinating a lot, not being able to sleep properly, increased hunger and sickly if i dont eat or even when i have eaten im empty stomached?? :S

on 8dpo i noticed when going to the loo CM like hanging out of me all stretchy and that was it i had no more, then 9dpo i noticed some cramps and dull aches in both my ovaries.

a few people have said on here they think i ovulated late, i feel so disappointed and feel like crying as the only time i got to see my partner this month was dead on when i ovulated and was feeling so positive, i now think im out for this month :(

Has anyone had this and got a BFP?? what do you girlies think?

Weve been TTC for 12 months now and im getting so disappointed :(
x


----------



## Impatientfor2

I have been feeling the same way. Af should come tomorrow so we will see. I didn't have a lot of ewcm but every now and then from about 4dpo and on I would see a tiny amount on the toilet paper. I have read you can actually get ewcm at any time of your cycle. It's produced by hormones that may rise at various times.


----------



## kristen

kristen said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have a 32 day cycle and ovulate on CD18, AF comes 28th of every month. i was calculated do ovulate last weds the 14th, i thought i did as had discharge from the beginning of my fertile day (sept 11th)
> since then i had had increased CM, nauseus, emotional, very tired, urinating a lot, not being able to sleep properly, increased hunger and sickly if i dont eat or even when i have eaten im empty stomached?? :S
> 
> on 8dpo i noticed when going to the loo CM like hanging out of me all stretchy and that was it i had no more, then 9dpo i noticed some cramps and dull aches in both my ovaries.
> 
> a few people have said on here they think i ovulated late, i feel so disappointed and feel like crying as the only time i got to see my partner this month was dead on when i ovulated and was feeling so positive, i now think im out for this month :(
> 
> Has anyone had this and got a BFP?? what do you girlies think?
> 
> Weve been TTC for 12 months now and im getting so disappointed :(
> x

9dpo and discharge has gone to a white sticky and watery ish type??


----------



## kristen

Impatientfor2 said:


> I have been feeling the same way. Af should come tomorrow so we will see. I didn't have a lot of ewcm but every now and then from about 4dpo and on I would see a tiny amount on the toilet paper. I have read you can actually get ewcm at any time of your cycle. It's produced by hormones that may rise at various times.

oh i see, i have been googling it there were older posts on this site and on others where people had stretchy mucus 8dpo and a week later they got bfp! FX you dont get AF tomorrow, mines due on weds am praying so hard she doesnt come!


----------



## Impatientfor2

Mine is kind of watery today and sticky at times too - no idea what's going on lol but fingers crossed for us!!


----------



## kristen

Mine seems to be a little wet and watery too, lol maybe its a good sign! baby dust x


----------



## caity86

any cm u get while ur period is awol is a good sign! fx for all of us!! xxxxx


----------



## kristen

my period isnt due for another 3 days and these days are going so s.l.o.w!!
i woke up this morning with the worst cramps ever to the point i could have thrown up, iv no idea what this is about, AF doesnt come early for me..its like the pains you get when you need the loo (sorry) lol but i dont need to :S xxx


----------



## shanmorgan97

Yup, I have been getting WAY more cm than I ever get during the 2ww. Usually 2 to 3 days after ovulation I dry up. I am also due on the 28th!


----------



## pinkchucks

Happened to me last month.
I got headaches too, but AF showed. :(
Dr told me I was stressing too much.
But everyone's different.
FXd for your BFP!


----------



## shanmorgan97

Yup. Trying not to get my hopes up. I know it is probably nothing.


----------



## kristen

oh have you Shan, i have ever since my first fertile day (sept 11) to 8dpo then 8dpo there was a big clump of stretchy mucous like strong but it was only once and never had it after, i defo dont remember seeing it ever before this time in a yr of TTC.

have you had any of this at all?? ive had a really upset stomach today assisted with such painful cramps.
fingers crossed for us all! X


----------



## shanmorgan97

kristen said:


> oh have you Shan, i have ever since my first fertile day (sept 11) to 8dpo then 8dpo there was a big clump of stretchy mucous like strong but it was only once and never had it after, i defo dont remember seeing it ever before this time in a yr of TTC.
> 
> have you had any of this at all?? ive had a really upset stomach today assisted with such painful cramps.
> fingers crossed for us all! X

Yea, I have had lots of cm since ovulation. I am not having any other (different) symptoms. I have sore bb's which I get before AF anyways. Other than that nothing major that would make me think pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Impatientfor2

Mine turned out to be a bfp!! I hope yours does as well!


----------



## kristen

Impatientfor2 said:


> Mine turned out to be a bfp!! I hope yours does as well!

omg hun when did you get your BFP! im so happy for you!!
i so badly hope we both do now as my symptoms were similar to yours, did you ever get stretchy string dicharge like a gloops but just once at 8DPO or there around??


----------



## kristen

shanmorgan97 said:


> kristen said:
> 
> 
> oh have you Shan, i have ever since my first fertile day (sept 11) to 8dpo then 8dpo there was a big clump of stretchy mucous like strong but it was only once and never had it after, i defo dont remember seeing it ever before this time in a yr of TTC.
> 
> have you had any of this at all?? ive had a really upset stomach today assisted with such painful cramps.
> fingers crossed for us all! X
> 
> Yea, I have had lots of cm since ovulation. I am not having any other (different) symptoms. I have sore bb's which I get before AF anyways. Other than that nothing major that would make me think pregnancy symptoms.Click to expand...

did you have any stretchy gloopy like cm around 8dpo? all the symptoms i have i wasnt even trying for a baby and it dawned on me a few days ago.
iv had acid reflux in my throat and a bit of a pain (not sure if heartburn) on my left boob but like right underneath it, its weird as never been one to suffer heartburn. im starting to feel a bit more normal now so hoping thats not me out :(


----------



## shanmorgan97

kristen said:


> shanmorgan97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristen said:
> 
> 
> oh have you Shan, i have ever since my first fertile day (sept 11) to 8dpo then 8dpo there was a big clump of stretchy mucous like strong but it was only once and never had it after, i defo dont remember seeing it ever before this time in a yr of TTC.
> 
> have you had any of this at all?? ive had a really upset stomach today assisted with such painful cramps.
> fingers crossed for us all! X
> 
> Yea, I have had lots of cm since ovulation. I am not having any other (different) symptoms. I have sore bb's which I get before AF anyways. Other than that nothing major that would make me think pregnancy symptoms.Click to expand...
> 
> did you have any stretchy gloopy like cm around 8dpo? all the symptoms i have i wasnt even trying for a baby and it dawned on me a few days ago.
> iv had acid reflux in my throat and a bit of a pain (not sure if heartburn) on my left boob but like right underneath it, its weird as never been one to suffer heartburn. im starting to feel a bit more normal now so hoping thats not me out :(Click to expand...

I am not even sure when I ovulated. I had a fertile window from the 12th through the 16th.I am more thinking I ovulated between the 12th and 15th because the 12th,13th,14th,and 15th I had a lot of ewcm. The 15th I went kind of dry and started up again with cm a few days later. Usually I dry up after ovulation. Today I had a glob of cm(which kind of grossed me out) I started counting dpo on the 16th which would make me 8dpo. Af is due the 28th.


----------



## kristen

I am not 100% sure when i ovulated but thats when i was calculated to and got discharge from my first fertile day.I dont get ewcm when i ovulate (as far as ive noticed) oh i see, i had that glob thing and it was stretchy and i just had it once like hanging out like string i was startled and grossed out as well (lol) maybe its a good sign for us both!
iv been reading on google that people got this around 6-9dpo and got a bfp a week later!
im due on the 28th as well and the wait is ridiculous, i think iv got my hopes up too much!


----------



## Impatientfor2

kristen said:


> Impatientfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Mine turned out to be a bfp!! I hope yours does as well!
> 
> omg hun when did you get your BFP! im so happy for you!!
> i so badly hope we both do now as my symptoms were similar to yours, did you ever get stretchy string dicharge like a gloops but just once at 8DPO or there around??Click to expand...

this morning at 12dpo. Af would have come today but my temp never dropped so I knew I had to be pregnant :) I hope you get yours as well!! When I got the egg white cm it was in tiny amounts and in a small spot on the toilet paper. I never noticed it other than that. I had it on around 7-11dpo like once a day or so. 
Keep us updated!!


----------



## taylorxx

Getting "fertile cm" about a week after ovulation is completely normal. It's from an estrogen surge, which is why some women also see a dip in bbt around that time too. Getting ewcm around that time or just after ov in general, can happen whether you are pregnant or not. If it's something that doesn't usually happen, then I'd say it's a good sign!! I'd BD every time you see ewcm/watery cm just in case you didn't ovulate (your body can try and fail to ov, and try again) Lots of sticky baby dust :hugs: xx


----------



## pinksprinkles

If you don't get your :BFP: this time around, why not start temping? Then you'll know for sure when you O'd. As far as CM goes- I always get some watery/ewcm a few days before AF is due, but I've also seen a ton of ladies get the same and then get their :BFP: a few days later.

Like taylorxx said: If it's something that doesn't usually happen, then I'd say it's a good sign!!

:dust: Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## kristen

Im so happy for you!
i havent been temping at all so i dont know if mine has dripped, ive still got 3 days til AF is due, im feeling a bit down as iv not got many symptoms now :(

Unfortunately i was able to BD when i found that gloopy stuff or i definitely would have to make doubley sure, gutted!

i have never noticed it before like that and was grossed out by it lol.
at the moment ive got a milky type CM more its more inside than on my undies, its quite like runny (sorry lol) so am hoping this is a good sign too! iv never been so nervous!!

Thanks hun, i hope you get your bfp soon! xx


----------



## kristen

yeh true, i may start temping for a few months to get the rhythm of my body :) xx


----------

